
US Mac sales grow 9.6% in Q1 2011 as rest of market drops 10.7% - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/04/13/first_quarter_mac_sales_grow_9_6_in_us_as_rest_of_market_drops_10_7.html
======
brg
I've seen data on student suggesting that 90% of the laptops on certain
campuses are OSX, a complete inversion from 10 years ago. This was coupled
with an increase in computer ownership by students moving up to 100%.

~~~
eatporktoo
Not to say that this isn't true at other universities, but where I am going to
school that is certainly not the case. Some campuses are forcing their
students to buy macs, but overall I only know of 4 people that own Macs on
campus. This includes Computer Science majors and non-Computer Science majors.

If we include iPhones however...

~~~
brg
I may have misremembered the data. The closet I've been able to uncover is
student usage in UVa from 1997 to 2009.

<http://itc.virginia.edu/students/inventory/compare/>

While laptop ownership is near universal; the OS distribution is trending
strongly towards OSX but with only about 45% in 2009.

------
gamble
Acer's shipments really fell _42%_ year-over-year? No wonder their CEO was
forced out...

The netbook as we know it would seem to be dead.

~~~
alextingle
The netbook as we _knew_ it...

That makes me sad, because netbooks are the perfect form factor for me.

------
siculars
Just walk into <http://www.generalassemb.ly/> . At any given time you would be
hard pressed to find a non-Apple laptop.

Where the nerd goes - the herd follows.

